# My Experinces



## NateC

Heres my story; 




On March 21st I filled out all of my applications, and handed them in (that was 7 days after my 16th birthday). On the 29th of April I recieved a letter stating that I had my Medical/Aptituted Test/Interview on the 5th Of May. Since I am in Grade Ten I had to skip a day of school, no probs there . First thing at 0800 hours I had my aptitude test, no sweat there, went a lot easier then I was expecting although there were a few questions that I was a little hazy on, passed it. Next; I had to wait around for 2-3 hours, time really flyed, then I had my Interview, that went fine. 

After lunch I came back, did my Med. The bad thing is that I had drank 3 caffeinated drinks (Coffee, Tea, and pop) and my blood pressure + pulse were through the roof, somewhere around 140/89 and my pulse was at 129. I took my hearing and eye sight tests, I did fine there, I have perfect hearing and 20/20 vision. Then I sat around for another hour before the second part of my test started, and they took my blood pressure and pulse again there, it was still kind-of high for me at around 130/70, but that's fine. I had no medical problems, and passed the medical. 

On the 12th of May I had my Fitness test. I was expecting something a lot harder. I passed it, found it very easy... I am in alright shape, but am big at 100 kg's and 175 cm tall, but I do not look it... it's all in the arms  

Now I am just waiting for some indication that I got into the reserve unit I wanted to join. 


And that's my story..


----------



## RossF

You're a big guy for grade 10. I'm 75-76 KGs and am in grade 11.


----------



## NateC

I am the big guy in my grade, I do not look fat, and I am fairly fit. I used to weigh a lot less before I started being a weight lifter.


----------



## yoman

I'm 6,2 and a half and 200 lbs in grade 9... Good luck with your application


----------



## Wingman

*I'm 6'6" and bullet-proof. *


----------



## scottyeH?

yoman said:
			
		

> I'm 6,2 and a half and 200 lbs in grade 9... Good luck with your application



Wow, you guys are monsters.

geez, looks like i'm the smallest one applying... haha 5'8 155lbs ^_^


----------



## RossF

RossF said:
			
		

> You're a big guy for grade 10. I'm 75-76 KGs, 6'0 and am in grade 11.


----------



## Skinny

Wingman said:
			
		

> *I'm 6'6" and bullet-proof. *



Care to see if its true? We can find out on the range. ;D


----------



## Earlam

scottyeH? said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are monsters.
> 
> geez, looks like i'm the smallest one applying... haha 5'8 155lbs ^_^



5'10, 131lbs.......
Haha, I win (err..... at losing.....)!
(The PO that did my medical reccomended I try to put on a few pounds before the summer).


----------



## JBP

NateC said:
			
		

> Heres my story;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On March 21st I filled out all of my applications, and handed them in (that was 7 days after my 16th birthday). On the 29th of April I recieved a letter stating that I had my Medical/Aptituted Test/Interview on the 5th Of May. Since I am in Grade Ten I had to skip a day of school, no probs there . First thing at 0800 hours I had my aptitude test, no sweat there, went a lot easier then I was expecting although there were a few questions that I was a little hazy on, passed it. Next; I had to wait around for 2-3 hours, time really flyed, then I had my Interview, that went fine.
> 
> After lunch I came back, did my Med. The bad thing is that I had drank 3 caffeinated drinks (Coffee, Tea, and pop) and my blood pressure + pulse were through the roof, somewhere around 140/89 and my pulse was at 129. I took my hearing and eye sight tests, I did fine there, I have perfect hearing and 20/20 vision. Then I sat around for another hour before the second part of my test started, and they took my blood pressure and pulse again there, it was still kind-of high for me at around 130/70, but that's fine. I had no medical problems, and passed the medical.
> 
> On the 12th of May I had my Fitness test. I was expecting something a lot harder. I passed it, found it very easy... I am in alright shape, but am big at 100 kg's and 175 cm tall, but I do not look it... it's all in the arms
> 
> Now I am just waiting for some indication that I got into the reserve unit I wanted to join.
> 
> 
> And that's my story..




Man, it's been MY experience that you need to call your local recruiter/whoever has been dealing with you (eg>your file). Ask them the status of your application and if it's been "merit listed" or not yet... Sometime's they tell you, sometimes they don't...


Joe
PS> Goodluck


----------



## BDTyre

I won't even being to explain my weight situation.  Needless to say, the last medical I did, the Petty Officer took one look at me and told me if I got in, they would have a great time with me.  He said they tend to give the small guys the biggest guns.

However, upon seeing the other people when I got sworn in, most of the new recruits (and some of the guys with time in) are no bigger than me, and I'm not very big at all.


----------



## MdB

Being 5'8'' and a HALF... weighting 130 lbs (since like 10-12 years) and given that I apply for Inf. officer, I beat you all. I was kinda unsecure, knowing there's private that will be litterally the double of my size... I once asked to a recruiter, what about that? He tought better and said this is more a matter of leadership than of size or whatever. I visited a reserver armory last November, I saw the size of the sergent major, I think I'm an inch taller and no bigger than me. It says it all... ;D

Good luck all!!


----------



## 45506445210414924

small guys big guns eh, how much do those suckers weight?


 haha  : for a guy whos 5' 6" and 170 lbs, this shall be fairly interesting hehe, im sched. for my fit test this thursday, last time i did it was 3 years ago, 230 lbs then failed fit test ( we wont say what section  , yet managed to pass the step test haha) anywho, good stuff on your application


----------



## Wingman

Skinny said:
			
		

> Care to see if its true? We can find out on the range. ;D



I dunno, I can run really fast scared!


----------



## Fry

I'm 6'1 190 lbs, and I hope there's no $hittin around with my app  :threat:


----------



## NateC

During my medical the medic said I was muscular and wrote that down on my medical sheet. I've only been in a few fights, never started them, but I always finished them. I hope at basic training they give me the biggest gun  :


----------



## kincanucks

NateC said:
			
		

> During my medical the medic said I was muscular and wrote that down on my medical sheet. I've only been in a few fights, never started them, but I always finished them. I hope at basic training they give me the biggest gun   :



You can carry a howitzer?


----------



## Island Ryhno

I guess the medic will write down TITANIC for me (5'10" 280lbs) and I'll be launching cf-18's by hand. Thanks  8)


----------



## aesop081

Another " gong show- i'm gonna be super soldier- how did they ever get along without me" thread....... ?

Kincanucks, you must be totaly bald by now  ;D


----------



## NateC

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You can carry a howitzer?



If you can fit it on my back, sure. Now lets just hope I can carry a ton or two.


----------



## JBP

During BMQ you'll be thrown in with people of literally ALLLL shapes and sizes to say the least.... And you can guess which one's will make it and which one's won't..

I'm 5'7 and 190lbs when I joined, that was Jan 6 2005, we didn't do much PT during our BMQ (reserve- lack of time) but I am now 180lbs, small loss! BUT, we did do MANY MANY pushups... I went in there being able to do like.. 23-24 tops, now I can do 45 perfect form drop of a hat! Goal is 50 for summer. 

Being short (short legs) and stalky (Italian heritage), I can run fast, but only over short distances, I'm not a distance runner. That is where I suffered during PT and they let me know!!! Make sure, out of anything you can do, who cares if you can lift a Howitzer, just be able to run at least 2-4Km's going INTO BMQ newbies!

Goodluck

PS> Keep in mind "battle fitness test" throughout your own personal PT time at home... You'll know what I mean.


----------



## Fry

just a question, when you do the pushups, do you have any weight placed on your feet? Or are they totally independant? I can do dozens of pushups, but only if I have something from keeping my feet from rising up


----------



## aesop081

Fry said:
			
		

> just a question, when you do the pushups, do you have any weight placed on your feet? Or are they totally independant? I can do dozens of pushups, but only if I have something from keeping my feet from rising up



you must mean sit-ups...because if your feet rise in a push-up...you have a problem !!


----------



## MdB

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You can carry a howitzer?



Is this the new Mobile Gun System they talk so much about? ;D


----------



## Fry

lol, once again you got me aesop... hahaha... yeah I meant situp... I'd have to be mighty ripped to do pushups with my feet leaving the floor, it'd be like a horizontal handstand or something... lol 

I stand corrected


----------



## BDTyre

MdB said:
			
		

> Being 5'8'' and a HALF... weighting 130 lbs (since like 10-12 years) and given that I apply for Inf. officer, I beat you all.



Admittedly, I didn't apply for officer.  However, given the height vs. weight, I think I can one up you in that...I won't mention it here, because if I do, I'm sure no one will belive me.... 

Needless to say, I do not look like your typical grunt.


----------



## JBP

> just a question, when you do the pushups, do you have any weight placed on your feet? Or are they totally independant? I can do dozens of pushups, but only if I have something from keeping my feet from rising up



Don't worry, they'll take care of that!!!  >


Just screwin' with ya... You won't have to worry for long about that because you'll do enough of them that your stomach will get strong enough to lift your upper body with your feet on the ground.. I used to need weight on my feet too... Trust me... Not anymore!

Joe


----------



## Fry

what about during your fitness test? That was what I was referring to, I just forgot to put it in ???


----------



## aesop081

Fry said:
			
		

> what about during your fitness test? That was what I was referring to, I just forgot to put it in ???



The PSP staff hold your feet down


----------



## Tbird

Yup that's true. I had my fitness test this past Tuesday and she put her feet ontop of mine. Which for me made it super easy. I usually don't have anything holding my feet.


----------



## 45506445210414924

OHH YA,  ;D just finished fit test, passed with flyin colors hahaha, hey the step test is different this time, same guy singing it, yet this weird mystical background music.......almost got kicked outa the room for laughing, but instead the guy told me to shutup and turned the volume up......hahaha someone on here reffered it as teletubes hahahahahhaha

WOOO thats a load of stress GONE


----------



## NavComm

Tbird said:
			
		

> Yup that's true. I had my fitness test this past Tuesday and she put her feet ontop of mine. Which for me made it super easy. I usually don't have anything holding my feet.



They held my feet too! I just wished they would have pulled my waist up and down while I was doing the push ups! lol


----------



## NateC

They held my feet also, which made it super easy. And during the push-up part of the test the guy didn't even have his fist on the ground. Simple. I actually found that test fun. I want to buy the step test CD  :


----------



## Tbird

Up-2-3 down-2-3 you have 1 minute left...lol  Well it does the job lol


----------



## 45506445210414924

to add to the up 2 3 down to 3, hahaha the southing background music  : 

the pushups were so easy, i thought u had to go all the way down but he held a pen and was like i want you to go only this far down and im like what the!!! the situps though i actually got to hook my feet under like a bookcase object which made it SUPER EASY, the grip part was tough only for my left hand, but thats due to the fact i did my test today with a splint going down my left index finger (sliced tendon) so i had to grip with 4 fingers :blotto: hahahah i so cant wait for my next stage, hey what does the background check mainly consist of ...rough ideas???

thanks again guys for this helpul and really useful information

Cheers to all


----------



## NavComm

Mike F said:
			
		

> hey what does the background check mainly consist of ...rough ideas???



They told me that regarding the background check no news is good news. If you get a call about your background check then there is a problem. If you hear nothing, it's all good


----------



## Tbird

It also moves along more swiftly if you haven't lived outside of Canada and such.


----------



## NateC

I passed the strength test with one hand   The fitness test isn't even half as difficult as I thought it would be, same as with everything else.


----------



## Tbird

One hand.....what was your score?


----------



## NateC

In my right-hand it was 75 kilograms. But theres a requirement for different ages and sexes. For a 16 year old male it was 72 kilograms for both hands (correct me if I am wrong.)


----------



## Tbird

Hmmmm...that's the first time i've heard of that. But then again I'm not an expert on the subject.


----------



## MdB

NateC said:
			
		

> In my right-hand it was 75 kilograms. But theres a requirement for different ages and sexes. For a 16 year old male it was 72 kilograms for both hands (correct me if I am wrong.)



You're wrong. Don't spread false facts: verify them before posting or say you don't know.

It's a cumulative of both hands, totalling for:

Under 35:
Male: 75
Female: 50

Over 35:
Male: 73
Female: 48


----------



## Sivad

ya the PT wasn't as bad as I thought either although when doing the pushups i HAD to go down all the way to the floor my nose had to touch or just short of touching or she won't count it.  as for the situps in a minute it was nice to have her knealling on my toes but i killed myself doing pushup that i only got 25 situps plus i did like the first 12 situps way to fast she told me to slow down that i had lots of time.  should have listened.  the grip test was my fav it was easy plus i was upset about the stupid step test up 2 3 down 2 3 i wasnt' aware that it was all based on your hear rate!  i passed but I told her to keep going i wasn't tired i wanted more she said we couldn't becuase i was 2 beats over.  oh well.

I finished all my stuff back in march and am still waiting for an anwer weather im in or not.  It to do with my backgound check Credit probs of the past like 5 years ago


----------



## NateC

MdB said:
			
		

> You're wrong. Don't spread false facts: verify them before posting or say you don't know.
> 
> It's a cumulative of both hands, totalling for:
> 
> Under 35:
> Male: 75
> Female: 50
> 
> Over 35:
> Male: 73
> Female: 48



Sorry... I thought that they knew that it was with both hands. I was just stating that I did it with one hand.


----------



## Hunter911

Some of the guys i met in the unit i want to join told me that i had nothing to worry about. They said i shouldnt be worried about sit ups because you had your feet held. When i actully got in there and did the tests i was paired with a 200p 39 year old, who had biceps the size of my head. I didnt really know what to think of that, but overall it was no problem passing that bump in the road.


----------



## NateC

Hugo, when did you get all your testing finished?


----------



## ryan fitzy

I was selected on the May 9 selection- 
I am 5ft 6" and 122 lbs I beat you all- probably th other way around=I'm strong for my size so i will still be able to pull my weight plus more.


----------



## Hunter911

I finished all my testing last wensday, but i still need to get my MED papers in before they bring out my file. Which sucks...


----------



## NateC

Cool. Now we both have to play the waiting game. Ahh well, hopefully we will be chosen by the summer.


----------



## canadianblue

Good luck to all of you by the way, I'm just wondering how you all did on the interview. The physical wasn't that hard, I passed the step test by double, got 46 pushups, 35 situps in a minute, and got a combined score of 115 I believe on the grip test. I'm really hoping that when I stop by the recruiting centre this wednesday that they'll tell me I'm going to BMQ on the first week of July, but it's looking more likely to be in September or October.

Anybody else here going Infantry?


----------



## NateC

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Good luck to all of you by the way, I'm just wondering how you all did on the interview. The physical wasn't that hard, I passed the step test by double, got 46 pushups, 35 situps in a minute, and got a combined score of 115 I believe on the grip test. I'm really hoping that when I stop by the recruiting centre this wednesday that they'll tell me I'm going to BMQ on the first week of July, but it's looking more likely to be in September or October.
> 
> Anybody else here going Infantry?



I found the interview went fine. Except when they asked me if I'd kill someone if I had too, that kind of freaked me out, heh. Fourty-six pushups, wow. The most I've ever been able to do is 35, although once I got up to 39. I passed everything so hopefully I can get into basic training this summer, I don't want to sit around home all summer. I'm trying to get into Infantry or communications.


----------



## canadianblue

If your wondering how I'm able to do that many pushups I've been pushing myself for over two years now, when I first started I could barely do 20. I'm in the same boat as you, I don't want to sit around at home all summer, as well I want to get out of my current job [slaveway] as soon as possible. I got above average on the interview portion, I was nervous as hell though.


----------



## JBP

> If your wondering how I'm able to do that many pushups I've been pushing myself for over two years now, when I first started I could barely do 20



Not to burst your "tough guy" bubble too much, but pal, if it took you TWO FREAKIN' years to be able to do an extra 16 pushups, there is something wrong with you. Plain and simple... You better be able to whip yourself into shape faster than that... Took me 3 months to double my pushup score, I'm at 43, I'm also 180lbs. I don't even workout yet, 3 months is long time to increase pushup ability even...

Do better, keep trying.


----------



## canadianblue

> Not to burst your "tough guy" bubble too much, but pal, if it took you TWO FREAKIN' years to be able to do an extra 16 pushups, there is something wrong with you. Plain and simple... You better be able to whip yourself into shape faster than that... Took me 3 months to double my pushup score, I'm at 43, I'm also 180lbs. I don't even workout yet, 3 months is long time to increase pushup ability even...
> 
> Do better, keep trying.



Well no I'm not pretending to be a "tough guy" nor did I say I ever was one. This is compared to what I had two years ago, I think it was lower then 20 in fact. I doubled my score within three months as well so their you have it, but had trouble getting past the 50 mark, mostly stagnated around that area, but I am slowly but surely improving my count. So it did not take an extra two years to improve my score, one day I can do 54, maybe 60 if I'm really pushing myself. I also improved my runs, situps, and chinups. However I am starting to get in more weights in order to better prepare myself for SQ and BIQ. If you have any ideas on how to improve my physical fitness even more then tell me, I would love to hear it. I have honestly tried a variety of different exercises to help improve myself more quicker then I currently am, so if you can give me some advice it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JBP

> This is compared to what I had two years ago, I think it was lower then 20 in fact. I doubled my score within three months as well so their you have it,



No problem, it's just that you didn't say that in the first place, you said "two years"....

Moving right along... 50 is a good # to be at when going into SQ etc... Try and aim for higher with situps though and chinups aim for at LEAST 10-12 if you can't do that many yet either. 

Runnining was and is my major problem still. My Sgt advised me of the way he trains himself once he's working up for a course etc... You start by running for 20mins, just at whatever pace you can go at to go as far as you can in 20 mins, then, every time you run, try to beat that distance. He said if I couldn't run for 20 mins straight yet I'd be in big crap and better start running ALOT though... So, yeah, 20 mins, as far as you can go, every time you run, make your distance abit farther.

Sgt is up to 8kms in 20 mins... Pretty damn fast...

Joe


----------



## Island Ryhno

That's a fast Sgt Joe, in fact his pace is 0.4km per min, the world record holder for the 10km is Haile Gebrselassie from Ethiopia at 26 minutes 22.75 seconds on June 1, 1998, in Hengelo, The Netherlands. His pace is 0.38km per min, that would put his 8km at 22 minutes. I think Sarge may be pulling your leg Joe or are you pulling futuretroopers?


----------



## NateC

Running has been my problem too. I'm still working on it. The bigger you are, the harder it gets.


----------



## JBP

> That's a fast Sgt Joe, in fact his pace is 0.4km per min, the world record holder for the 10km is Haile Gebrselassie from Ethiopia at 26 minutes 22.75 seconds on June 1, 1998, in Hengelo, The Netherlands. His pace is 0.38km per min, that would put his 8km at 22 minutes. I think Sarge may be pulling your leg Joe or are you pulling futuretroopers?



Just regurgitating what he told us Friday night before PT on Sat morning... He said, "I've got myself up to about 8K in about 20 minutes, I won't start you guys there though!"...

In other words he knows we can't keep up to that... 

He's never lied to us yet, even about really mean nasty things he'd do during PT... He can do 1 handed pushups and "Russian" pushups against a wall. He's pretty damn physical... Anyway, I don't think he's pulling my chain, but you can ask him if you like! I'd give you the contact info... 




> Running has been my problem too. I'm still working on it. The bigger you are, the harder it gets.



I hear you on that one....  :-\


----------



## Hunter911

Well good luck to you boys too. Nate ill probly see you there. Im actully havcing some problems with running too. I tore the tendin in my knee and am still trying to get over it... not fun... push ups is no problem, and neither are sit ups, but id love to get in better shape so im just counting the days


----------



## NateC

If I found that I was definetly going to Basic Training that would probably push me to try harder. I am going to call the recruiting office tommorow. I don't really see what would hold me back, I've passed everything. 

Ahh well. Good luck bro.


----------



## Hunter911

Same with me man. But hey, do you know, if we get in, and do our BMQ and SQ, do you know if we get to do our trades durring school, or do we have to wait till next summer? that would suck...


----------



## NateC

Now this is what I've heard, I maybe wrong but I will say it anyway. 


We might be able to do SQ after BMQ during the summer. If not, the reserve unit will give us work to do during the summer, so we will be working all summer. 

I'm not really sure. Maybe someone here can clarify this.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Joe, you should tell him there's a lot of money to be made in breaking the world record for a 10k run.  8)


----------



## JBP

> Joe, you should tell him there's a lot of money to be made in breaking the world record for a 10k run.



Hmmm... Maybe I will mention that to him. If he can run like he says he can, he might just be interested! Any idea how much $$$ U get???


----------



## Island Ryhno

Not sure, I do know that they are professional runners and do so for money, and they make a good living. However if he can beat the Kenyans and Ethiopians, who are the worlds premiere distance runners, he will make quite a name for himself. Haile Gebreselassie  used to run 10km a day to school from a mud hut he lived in, every day, probably bare foot. If he's a white canadian running uberstar, he'll make more than enough money!


----------



## JBP

Island Ryhno said:
			
		

> Not sure, I do know that they are professional runners and do so for money, and they make a good living. However if he can beat the Kenyans and Ethiopians, who are the worlds premiere distance runners, he will make quite a name for himself. Haile Gebreselassie  used to run 10km a day to school from a mud hut he lived in, every day, probably bare foot. If he's a white canadian running uberstar, he'll make more than enough money!



Hmph... I don't even know how long your average Infanteer runs, 5-7km's? Would that be good? I'm too new to know! Do most Infantry run 10kms or able too??? Reg force I suppose? My Sgt is a decent size fellow, about I'd say 5'11-6ft and at least 220lbs... He's built pretty good.... Hmm.. Maybe he read the speedometer wrong when he tested his running path! Lol....

I certainly cannot run 10km's, let alone even 5km's yet....  :-\


----------



## canadianblue

> I certainly cannot run 10km's, let alone even 5km's yet....



If you want to improve your length of runs then I have some advice for you, every new week your running add some more distance to your last run. I did this and progressed in no time, just make sure that while your doing your runs your not getting too much pain, and if it really hurts lay off for a week or you'll find yourself sitting around for five weeks because of shin splints as I found out the hard way . Plus if you add more distance and get more intense in your runs then you'll get a "runners high", absolutely love those, felt as if I could go on forever.

Good luck


----------



## JBP

> If you want to improve your length of runs then I have some advice for you, every new week your running add some more distance to your last run. I did this and progressed in no time, just make sure that while your doing your runs your not getting too much pain, and if it really hurts lay off for a week or you'll find yourself sitting around for five weeks because of shin splints as I found out the hard way Sad. Plus if you add more distance and get more intense in your runs then you'll get a "runners high", absolutely love those, felt as if I could go on forever.
> 
> Good luck



Thanks a lot actually, I'll try that out. I figured that just trying for slightly more distance each time, even if it's only a little, was the way to go. I have to admit I'm one of those lazy bastards who can do a bunch of situps and pushups but was scared of running and didn't start practicing until 3/4 way through BMQ, when I realized I sucked... 

Thanks again though.


----------



## scottyeH?

Another good way of training to build up your cardio is doing running in intervals this saying... start off at a good pace for 5mins, run hard for 5mins, slow down for 5, and then again run hard for 5. And keep doing this until ur really tired not until it hurts. But don't do this training everyday it's a good idea to do this 2-3times a week. Then go for a long run but at a slower pace for the other days.. start at 20mins, then just keep working your way up maybe 23mins the next time do that run, then 25...and so on, but remember don't over do it.

my trainer told me this method is very effective for starting out. He runs marathons and trains NHL players.. 

just a little something  ;D


----------



## Sivad

ScottyeH this is good advise, have you ever seen a fat Sprinter? me neither.  As for the 5mins thats alittle long for a full out sprint for alot of people.  may i suggest using 1 minute intervals you jog at a nice pace (50-70%of hart rate) for 40 seconds then sprint as hard as u can go for 20 seconds.  you do this for 10 minutes slowly improving your overall length. (10mins 1 week, 12 mins next week) hope this makes sense.  you can also do this on a stationary bike or tread mill etc but outside is the best.

Basically:

warm up for 5mins (jumping rope, slow jog, stretching, what ever)
then jog for 40 seconds then sprint for 20 seconds then jog for 40 seconds then sprint for 20 seconds.  keep this up DO NOT stop at all for the entire 10 minutes.  it sounds easy on paper or Forum but it gets hard.


----------



## JBP

Very good advise, and thanks... I bike a lot and I'd rather excercise that way because it's cardiovascular also, but will it really help my stamina? Or should I just get over it and run for practice because that way I'll get used to it???

I figure if I bike 2-3 times a week (avg of 15km's) and run in practice sessions similar to what you guys are saying, I should be able to get up to a decent cardiovascular/stamina level no? 2 months or so and I should be able to do 5km? That's my goal anyway...

Joe


----------



## Fry

I find that biking is crap. Utter crap. Better than nothing, but nothing near sprinting or jogging even... I could ride miles and miles on bike. Since I decided to apply to the CF, I started running. I was in for a big surprise. I almost died when I first started running. Now I can run like Gump. I did all kinds of bicycling too... even the excercise bikes on highest resistance wasn't as good as actually getting out and going for a run yourself... since that's what you're gonna be doin during all of your training anyways.


----------



## Island Ryhno

You're not biking hard enough. Put it in 21st gear or however high your bike goes and ride around like that all the time. Also hit as many hills as possible, it will help. Anything that gets your heart rate up is good, BUT you can only get good at running, by running, there is no substitute!  8)


----------



## RossF

It all depends on the person.. some people love cycling, therefore it's a great choice of training for them. In the end, running will do it for you, in a short span of time. I run really well, always have. But somedays I don't feel like hitting the track, so I head out on the bike -- like you said, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Sivad

I think Running is way better for ya too, BUT you should mix up your routine or u will get borred of it it doesn't hurt you to ride your bike or treadmill or skipping rope instead or running its all good aslong as your active i find i have to switch up my running (take a break) or it gets way too boring. the break is nice. and never get discouraged i couldn't run for 10 feet when i started about 2.5 months ago now i doing 5 km in 28min i know its nothing special but i'm pussing 30 and am a little over weight at 5'9" 220lbs.


----------



## Hunter911

I started getting up and going for a ride before school. It seems to be working for me. Im kinda hitting two birds with one stone by training myself to have less sleep, and im getting in better shape ... its a good deal if you ask me


----------



## NateC

I run at night, usually around 9 o'clock. At that time I don't see many other runners, I hate being around other people when running. 


Good news, I was just accepted into the PLF. I guess it's Infantry for me.


----------



## Hunter911

Congratz man. Did they call you and tell you?


----------



## RossF

Waiting for the call still... 


Talked to a medic today and he said he's sending in a form or whatever to prioritize my file. Gotta wait!


----------



## Fry

congratulations indeed. Yes, cycling is a nice break, but I find that even in 21st gear going up hill, it's mainly a muscle workout and not a big cardio workout.

Congratulations again


----------



## Jordan

i agree, I find when i'm riding a bike on the hilly trials my legs are giving out before my breath does.What I find works is riding on flat ground going as fast as possible, for example a track or somewhere your not gonna get squashed by a car. I find this way that my legs arnt really doing alot of work strength wise and the cardio comes into play more.
 works for me anyway, just thought I'de put the idea out


----------



## NateC

I called and they told me I was accepted, although next week or so I should get a call to be sworn in.


----------



## ryan fitzy

from what selection,- may 9?????


----------



## NateC

Sivad said:
			
		

> I think Running is way better for ya too, BUT you should mix up your routine or u will get borred of it it doesn't hurt you to ride your bike or treadmill or skipping rope instead or running its all good aslong as your active i find i have to switch up my running (take a break) or it gets way too boring. the break is nice. and never get discouraged i couldn't run for 10 feet when i started about 2.5 months ago now i doing 5 km in 28min i know its nothing special but i'm pussing 30 and am a little over weight at 5'9" 220lbs.



heh, were very close in height, and the same in weight. I am 5'10 or 5'11. I just started running this month, and have already seen major changes in my capability, I'm off to go run some more in about a half hour.


----------



## CanadianGuy

Running vs cycling
Cycling is a fantastic workout and is much "easier" on your body then running, last night I went out on my first run in 10(?) years and was reminded why I got into cycling. The one advantage cycling has is that you can ride for hours without the punishment/pounding that running dishes out, of course to get a good workout you have to put out the required intensity. I got into competative road bike racing and I'll tell you you get not only cardio but strength fitness in cycling, for example I may ride 100-150 km at a  steady 75%+ of my MHR or even higher when going hard for 3 to 5 hours. You can't do that level of training running ( of course it takes many years to be able to do that type of workout). Key principles in any fitness (especially aerobic) are; 1/frequency-how often you exercise 2/duration-for how long 3/intensity-how hard which is the most difficult to measure, measuring heart rate is usually the standard way of measuring this. For cardio training the most common errors for beginners are going to hard, not long enough exercise not done frequently enough. Remember your body adapts to a consistent workload applied to it (the run or bike ride) so sporadic, short too intense workouts are not the best approach and may result in injury or feeling whacked. I would highly recommend cycling for those with physical problems due to running and to gain endurance due to being able to ride long periods. Lastly if you are semi-serious about fitness training go buy a heart rate monitor, some are cheap under a $100 at Canadian Tire and are a great training tool.l


----------



## JBP

Well I don't think I'll invest in a heart rate monitor just yet... I can tell pretty well when I'm given'er hell... I think I'll stick to both running and cycling because I love slapping the MP3 player on and heading out on my bike into the trails on the outskirts of my city or following the Welland Canal... I'll use the MP3 player for running too, should help out. I can do 2Km's in about 9-10mins on average with 1 stop to walk a tiny bit... Pretty sad at the moment... 

Just started though...

Joe


----------



## scottyeH?

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> I can do 2Km's in about 9-10mins on average with 1 stop to walk a tiny bit...




that's pretty speedy with a stop to walk...


----------



## Zombie

Doing both is great, I've been riding to work and back everyday, as well as running on my treadmill for 20 min 6 days/week. I am now starting to increase the duration. On my non-running day it's hockey. All this is in addition to weight training 3-4 days/week. Should be back in great shape in no time and ready for when I apply late July-early August!


----------



## RossF

woo-woo! 

I got called from the CFRC yesterday and was told that my medical file was passed! It's just a matter of waiting for it to return from Borden, and for the unit to call me now!


----------



## Sivad

Zombie said:
			
		

> Doing both is great, I've been riding to work and back everyday, as well as running on my treadmill for 20 min 6 days/week. I am now starting to increase the duration. On my non-running day it's hockey. All this is in addition to weight training 3-4 days/week. Should be back in great shape in no time and ready for when I apply late July-early August!



Hey bro just a little word of advise use it or don't doesn't matter.  But if your looking to increase your strength through wieght Training its best to not mix it with your cardio.  unless you looking to just loose weight, but if your looking to beef up or get stronger your muscles only grow during down times.  Basically They need rest at least 48 hours after a good hard workout.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NateC

I lift weights usually about 2-3 times a week. I always give my self at least one day of rest. And then after two months I give my self a one week rest from it. 

I run every night that it's nice out.


----------



## Sivad

depanding on your running it could be taking away from your weight lifting, your body need to recover from what ever you do. you shouldn't mix cardio and strength training on the same days. your body will take from one to feed the other try to do 3 days of weights and 2-3 days of cardio or vice versa with 2 days weights and 3 days cardio depanding on what your body needs more.  now this is all just advise your body may act diffrently and may be able to recover quicker than others I don't know but just make sure you really monitor yourself.  only you will know the best thing to do. 

cheers
and good luck


----------



## Zombie

Sivad said:
			
		

> Hey bro just a little word of advise use it or don't doesn't matter.   But if your looking to increase your strength through wieght Training its best to not mix it with your cardio.   unless you looking to just loose weight, but if your looking to beef up or get stronger your muscles only grow during down times.   Basically They need rest at least 48 hours after a good hard workout.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



I am looking to increase my cardiovascular endurance and lose a bit of weight to get in the best shape I possibly can. I don't want to stop weights because I want to maintain strength. Increasing strength and "beefing up" is secondary right now. Once I've reached my goal I will probably decrease the frequency/intensity of my cardio, and concentrate on increasing strength again.


----------



## NavComm

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Well I don't think I'll invest in a heart rate monitor just yet... I can tell pretty well when I'm given'er heck... I think I'll stick to both running and cycling because I love slapping the MP3 player on and heading out on my bike into the trails on the outskirts of my city or following the Welland Canal... I'll use the MP3 player for running too, should help out. I can do 2Km's in about 9-10mins on average with 1 stop to walk a tiny bit... Pretty sad at the moment...
> 
> Just started though...
> 
> Joe



I cycle daily to work (10 km return trip), it takes me about 17 min each way. I have a mountain bike with big tires (keep thinking I should get some road tires  : oh well ). I do 25 km in just under 2 hours (last time was 1 hour 50 min) and that was with a few stops along the way and a heavy back pack. Now I"m trying to do more hill riding because I don't find the riding I've been doing very challenging. I'm not much of a runner but I am going to have to just bite the bullet and DO IT!

Good luck on your training.


----------



## Gilmour73

Well, this is my first post here. I applied for the Reserves in late December or early January. I went in for processing in late Feburary. Apptitude went fine, then comes the medical. Here is the kicker, I have athsma. It hasnt bothered me since I was at least 4 years old, and my family doctor does not expect that it will ever bother me again. I am told that I have to get those forms filled out. That I do willingly as being in the CF is something I have wanted to do since I was 6 years old. I send the forms to CFRC Halifax, who then forward them to CFB Borden. I expect it to take no time at all. How wrong I was. Here it is, June 13, and I get a letter back, dated June 6. This letter tells me that I do not meet the "common standards for enrollment". I am going to try to get this decision changed by going to a specialist and having some tests done. I mean, my athsma doesnt affect me, even with extreme physical exertion. I understand the whole thing with its really for my safety, and for the safety of the people in my section, and that I would be a risk if I did have an attack. But I have just been looking forward to being part of this group of people who serve our country. I really dont want this to turn into a rant, and I am  trying not to, but its a really hard thing to deal with at the moment. I am just wondering if anyone else has been through the same thing, or has known of anyone, and what the chances are of me getting in. Thanks for listening, I just gotta vent.


----------



## JBP

Gilmour73 said:
			
		

> Well, this is my first post here. I applied for the Reserves in late December or early January. I went in for processing in late Feburary. Apptitude went fine, then comes the medical. Here is the kicker, I have athsma. It hasnt bothered me since I was at least 4 years old, and my family doctor does not expect that it will ever bother me again. I am told that I have to get those forms filled out. That I do willingly as being in the CF is something I have wanted to do since I was 6 years old. I send the forms to CFRC Halifax, who then forward them to CFB Borden. I expect it to take no time at all. How wrong I was. Here it is, June 13, and I get a letter back, dated June 6. This letter tells me that I do not meet the "common standards for enrollment". I am going to try to get this decision changed by going to a specialist and having some tests done. I mean, my athsma doesnt affect me, even with extreme physical exertion. I understand the whole thing with its really for my safety, and for the safety of the people in my section, and that I would be a risk if I did have an attack. But I have just been looking forward to being part of this group of people who serve our country. I really dont want this to turn into a rant, and I am  trying not to, but its a really hard thing to deal with at the moment. I am just wondering if anyone else has been through the same thing, or has known of anyone, and what the chances are of me getting in. Thanks for listening, I just gotta vent.



Check out the recruiting section... There's a TON of information, look specifically at the ASTHMA section!

http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103980.html#msg103980


----------



## Gilmour73

Ya, I never really thought of that. Thanks man. You have the exact MOC I was hoping to have. Hopefully stuff will work out for me. Thanks


----------



## NateC

Got the call. I am being sworn in tommorow.


----------



## bonitabelle

Congratulations Nate that's great news


----------



## vangemeren

I'll add my story to the thread. 
I am very satisfied with the speed at which the recruiting centre in North Bay is processing my application. I filled in the application in early January, Had my medical, interview and erc done in February. If I wasn't such an unfit couch potato and didn't have university classes then I could have been done the process in the first three weeks in January. Any delays in the process were my doing. I could have my medical done the third week in January (at the speed they were going), but the med tech only came in on Thursdays and I had classes from 8:30 a.m to 6:30 pm. I got my medical done during my reading week in fact. I did my fitness test and failed. I thought I had least met the minimum, but my VO2 wasn't good enough. The person testing me advised me that I come back when I can easily pass the tests because basic would be rough. (he had done many, many tests and was very knowledgeable.) That was the last week in April. I have improved, but I don't think I'll be ready until July, too late for this summer's training. On top of this I had trouble with my second semester studies and this slowed the process down, because it's school first, reserves second. When (hopefully) in the fall, I resume the process, I'll get my fitness done and get sworn in.


----------



## Gouki

NateC said:
			
		

> Got the call. I am being sworn in tommorow.



Congrats ... ya bastard


----------



## NateC

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> I'll add my story to the thread.
> I am very satisfied with the speed at which the recruiting centre in North Bay is processing my application. I filled in the application in early January, Had my medical, interview and erc done in February. If I wasn't such an unfit couch potato and didn't have university classes then I could have been done the process in the first three weeks in January. Any delays in the process were my doing. I could have my medical done the third week in January (at the speed they were going), but the med tech only came in on Thursdays and I had classes from 8:30 a.m to 6:30 pm. I got my medical done during my reading week in fact. I did my fitness test and failed. I thought I had least met the minimum, but my VO2 wasn't good enough. The person testing me advised me that I come back when I can easily pass the tests because basic would be rough. (he had done many, many tests and was very knowledgeable.) That was the last week in April. I have improved, but I don't think I'll be ready until July, too late for this summer's training. On top of this I had trouble with my second semester studies and this slowed the process down, because it's school first, reserves second. When (hopefully) in the fall, I resume the process, I'll get my fitness done and get sworn in.



Good luck buddy. 

The bad thing with me is that I put everything in first, and school in second, but I'm just in high school.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

What is the VO2?  Van Gemeren said that his VO2 wasn't good enough in the physical.  Is that the Cardio test?


----------



## Island Ryhno

Yes it has to do with his cardio. If you want to see the convoluted way it's done, have at er here. http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/vo2max.htm


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

Holy Crap!  I'll need at least a day to figure this out...thanks for the link though


----------



## Sivad

well 2 months of running,  well jogging and I was feeling great except the last two times I felt like crap, I felt like it was my first day again. Strange but I'll get over it.

Is there a good way to measure my distance without having to walk it then walk the road.  I'm on a trail and what use to take me 46 mins now takes me 21 but i don't know how far I go.


----------



## canadianblue

I'm trying a new workout plan, so far its been working for me and usually has me sweating so its gotta be working but here's what I do.

4 days a week-3 sets of 30 pushups, 2 sets of 25 pushups, 1 minute in between each set, the same with situps.
4 days a week-run between 6-8 km within 40 minutes

I'm hoping that this will prepare me for the infantry physical fitness portion of my training.


----------



## Pearson

Sounds like a motivated group.. one thing not mentioned here is HEART period. A lot about heart rates but little about heart. I think most of you are pretty gung ho by the sounds of it. Keep your head up, and your eyes on the guy in front of you when running in formation. Don't let that spot on his back get too far away and you will do fine. 

It is not until you are dead beat that HEART really counts.

"Are you going to let him get the best of you?" 
"Did you come all this way to fail?"

Questions one asks oneself when facing that feeling of colapse, just before digging deeper.

Seen an awful lot of "fitter men" than i bail out of runs.....  :crybaby: cause it hurt :crybaby: ... they"could not do it.."

Heart takes over when the mind cries no 

Started at 5'10 155 came out 5'10 185

PLFus 85-87
PPCLI 87-94 
Civy  94-present

Good luck all...... 
One thing for sure...
You will learn a lot about yourself.


----------



## NateC

Okay... was just sworn in, I am now a member of the Canadian Forces and am going away for BMQ and Infantry qualification. 


Aldershot and Gagetown here I come.


----------



## Hunter911

I just found out that im not doing my BMQ this summer because i have protien in my urin or something wierd like that... so basically i cant go... thats such a huge letdown


----------



## canadianblue

Really, they found protein in my urine and all that had to happen was for them me to get an appointment with a doctor that had to do some tests and that was it. Even with the protein in my urine I've still been selected for Infantry and awaiting a call  

Either way, good luck


----------



## NateC

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> I just found out that im not doing my BMQ this summer because i have protien in my urin or something wierd like that... so basically i cant go... thats such a huge letdown



That really sucks Hugo. I was hoping you would come along with me to BMQ.


----------



## Hunter911

Well... you never know... im best friends with a guy whos incharge of reserve training in most of LFAA... so i might be able to pull some strings, but not until i get those notes from my doc.


----------



## JBP

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> Well... you never know... im best friends with a guy whos incharge of reserve training in most of LFAA... so i might be able to pull some strings, but not until i get those notes from my doc.



Just my opinion, but that was an incredibly stupid thing to say out in public...

If "your friend" is any sort of professional he'll do things the right way...


----------



## JBP

No problem, put it this way, I was one of those "pre-asthmatic" people. I beat it as a kid, so here I am.

Goodluck!


----------



## NateC

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> Well... you never know... im best friends with a guy whos incharge of reserve training in most of LFAA... so i might be able to pull some strings, but not until i get those notes from my doc.



Hugo you cheap bastard


----------



## Hunter911

Nah, i wasnt really serious... just really dissapointed at the moment... and Nate... its Robins dad haha... ill see you on the field buddy


----------



## NateC

Robins dad eh? hah! Wasn't he a captain in the Navy? I can't remember.


----------



## canadianblue

Well I'm merit listed and awaiting the call, got a call today and I have to do another visaul acuity test to be filled out by my optomotrist. I'm stressed because my last vision test I was a V3, and I don't want to lose my chance to get into the infantry.


----------



## Hunter911

NateC said:
			
		

> Robins dad eh? hah! Wasn't he a captain in the Navy? I can't remember.



He got premoted so hes moving to Ottawa in september




			
				Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> Well I'm merit listed and awaiting the call, got a call today and I have to do another visaul acuity test to be filled out by my optomotrist. I'm stressed because my last vision test I was a V3, and I don't want to lose my chance to get into the infantry.



That sucks man... i think youll be able to pull it off... and even if you cant... theres always artillery  haha


----------



## NateC

Now.. I'm not sure, but isn't the Infantry the most lack on visual requirements?


----------



## P-Free

I think you can get into some support trades with less than V3.


----------



## canadianblue

Well last time I was at the optomotrist they said I was good enough for a V3, same at the CFRC. But they just called and said that due to a new policy from Ottawa I would have to get a visual acuity form to be done by my optomotrist. Either way I'm still worried that their might be an error or something and I can't go infantry. I'm not sure if I would really want to go combat support, but I might just to get a start on a career in the military. Working at a desk or whatever doesn't appeal to me as much. As well I can't get laser eye surgery for atleast another two years due to a prescription change. I'm trying to improve my vision now just to get a little bit better.


----------



## scottyeH?

Why not try a trade? Do it for 3-4years whatever the contract is, then when your a bit older - mid 20s look into Laser Eye Surgery then, if you still want to go balls out for infantry then do it 

That's my problem I have -1.25 both eyes, I really don't know what any of that means on my perscription form.. All I know is that I'm supposed to "wear" them when I drive.

My first choice is SigOp, I got a call today to book my testing... hopefully it all goes well and I go for SigOp..and I get and offer the position and hell maybe if I love SigOp I can stick with it and make it a career or apply for infantry after 4years..


----------



## canadianblue

Well I'll find out whats happening for sure, and then talk to the recruiters about different trades or routes I could take in CF.


----------



## neuromancer

SigOp is my first choice too, but I havnet actually applied yet.

I wonder if I can get in this year or not?

Im going to apply next Wednesday, wish me goodluck!


----------



## Hunter911

Better hurry up man... it took me almost 4 months to get all my paperwork and stuff done, and ive been waiting 3 weeks for it to come back from Ottawa... hussle hussle


----------



## scottyeH?

The application process takes between average of 3-6months, thats what recruiters told me that. And Also if SigOp is your #1 pick thats great because It's in high demand right now...it might speed up your application but don't count on my word for it.


----------



## FITSUMO

My apps have taken 7 months, and I am doing my PT test( the last hurdle) in a week, going for FCS or sig op, so I am not sure about speeding up the process.  Don't think about putting your app in, don't wait, just do it......

yoda says it best:

do or do not, there is no try...........

my take on this is: get your s&^% in as fast as possible and bug the hell out or your file worker.

all the best
FITSUMO


----------



## Hunter911

True that man... im just trying to get all my stuff in so i dont have to worry abotu it all summer... im just waiting for my call sometime in august for me to pick up my stuff... and the more you bug the good men and women at CFRC... the faster things get done  ^-^


----------



## NateC

Eeech.. gotta leave for BMQ sunday. Hope I can make it through.


----------



## Hunter911

shuuuuuttt up nathan! haha... atleast your goin right? youll be fine as long as you keep some humor about the whole thing... if i can make a suggestion, take a hacky-sac... great for stress release


----------



## canadianblue

I got the call for BMQ, September 12 to December the 3rd for PPCLI. Unless my vision which is currently 6/120 in both eyes is not acceptable due to the new visual acuity tests I'm in.


----------



## Hunter911

Yeah im waiting for my call for leaving in September... doctors are really slow with notes eh haha


----------



## scottyeH?

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I got the call for BMQ, September 12 to December the 3rd for PPCLI. Unless my vision which is currently 6/120 in both eyes is not acceptable due to the new visual acuity tests I'm in.




What are you plans if your vision isn't good enough?
BTW, what is your perscription anyways?

Scott.


----------



## canadianblue

Well due to the new vision requirments I was brought down to a V4, so no infantry or combat arms for me. I'm going Sig Op now, and I'm hoping that I'll enjoy it. So I guess theirs my plans right their, the recruiter called me, told me I was more then qualified for infantry except for vision, and recommended Signal Operator.


----------



## Fry

I just got a letter about the new vision requirements, so I gotta visit my optometrist and get him to fill it out.. Ugh. I hope I get good enough to get crewman


----------



## scottyeH?

I'm sorta glad, my medical is July 21st after these changes have been made...I wouldn't want to be done the process thinking your good to go then told, you got to take another eye exam that makes you a V4 :O


----------



## canadianblue

Well SigOp doesn't sound too bad, I'll be learning something new by doing that trade. I'm hoping that I can do alot of fieldwork, and still be in somewhat of an infantry type role at the front if you all know what I mean.


----------



## Fry

A question to those who can answer....


I'm not quite sure what my eyesight is, but I got accepted into the RCMP earlier in the year... This is their requirements.

Uncorrected (without eyewear and without squinting): 6/18 (20/60) in each eye, or 6/12 (20/40) in one eye and up to 6/30 (20/100) in the other. 
Corrected (with eyewear): 6/6 (20/20) in one eye and up to 6/9 (20/30) in the other. 


So I've met that, would I qualify for combat arms, more specifically, crewman?


----------



## atticus

Why don't you just call a recruiting centre? http://www.dnd.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/Engraph/cfp154_annexAappen_e.pdf Check that site out, it may help you. Chances are though if you've been accepted by the RCMP you'll be accepted by the CF.


----------



## Hunter911

I got a call yesterday about that... and aparently you have to be under a v2 for combat arms... just so happeneds im a v3... so i have to go to the optomatrist and see :S...


----------



## kincanucks

Hunter911 said:
			
		

> I got a call yesterday about that... and aparently you have to be under a v2 for combat arms... just so happeneds im a v3... so i have to go to the optomatrist and see :S...



Combat Arms are V3.  Perhaps you are a V3 and close to being a V4?


----------



## Hunter911

Sorry thats what i thought they told me... you must be right...


----------



## canadianblue

One warning though don't pin all your hopes on combat arms, look at some V4 trades which could interest you. I used to be V3, but with the new system I'm V4 and now going to BMQ as a signal operator.


----------



## Hunter911

Ok sorry everyone i had some bad info before... its anything lower than v4 for combat arms... that was my fault ... and i just called my optomitrist and he told me i had v2  so im quite happy


----------



## Fry

I know, but I'm not sure how this new system works out...Hope I can get crewman with my eyes. Yeah I think if the RCMP is good enough, then I shouldn't have any probs here.... but ya never know


----------



## Hunter911

Yeah id think so... i mean... someone told me you have to have 20/20 to be a cop (dont quote me on that)... so id figure it would be that or around that for RCMP and military


----------



## Fry

Whoever told you that is baloney. You need 20/20 to be a pilot I think, but the RCMP accepts as low as 6/20.


----------



## canadianblue

> Yeah id think so... i mean... someone told me you have to have 20/20 to be a cop (dont quote me on that)... so id figure it would be that or around that for RCMP and military



All depends on the trade your applying too.


----------



## Fry

1.) Armoured
2.)Arty Air Defence
3.)Sig op


should have no troubles with either. so it's v3 for combat arms eh? I go to my optometrist in 9 hours. Oh these damn nightshifts... lol.


----------



## Hunter911

Fry said:
			
		

> Whoever told you that is baloney. You need 20/20 to be a pilot I think, but the RCMP accepts as low as 6/20.



Huh... never knew


----------



## NateC

Right now... I have weekend leave, plus Canada day.. three days with pay. BMQ is hard, some people have already droped out.


----------

